# Bigshadow in motion



## Bigshadow (Apr 25, 2006)

OK.  This was take back in Oct of 2004.  It was just a typical training night.  We were working with the kunai and sword.  There are two short videos and we didn't have any additional lighting set up.  This was taken with my little cybershot.  So, the videos are dark, but this is the only video I have of myself to date.  Again, this is training, so I do make some mistakes.  I get an elbow in the mouth on the first one which I worked out shortly after in the second video.  It was all fun.

http://www.ocalabujinkandojo.com/video/david/kunaivssword1.mpg

http://www.ocalabujinkandojo.com/video/david/kunaivssword2.mpg

It is better to play it in Media Player.


----------

